# "Un-resident" travel to UK.



## spezza52 (Jun 18, 2013)

Have had temp residencia ( just expired ) , and living in Alicante area for 12 months since moving from Oz. 
Have applied ( and has been recd at Alicante 5 weeks ago ) for new residencia extension , and still waiting for new cards.
We have Oz passports. 
Need to go to UK 30 July - CAN I LEGALLY GO WITHOUT NEW CARDS ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spezza52 said:


> Have had temp residencia ( just expired ) , and living in Alicante area for 12 months since moving from Oz.
> Have applied ( and has been recd at Alicante 5 weeks ago ) for new residencia extension , and still waiting for new cards.
> We have Oz passports.
> Need to go to UK 30 July - CAN I LEGALLY GO WITHOUT NEW CARDS ?


:welcome:

well there's no reason you can't go - the question is, will you get back in again?

logically it shouldn't be an issue, but I'd check with the extranjería to be sure


----------



## spezza52 (Jun 18, 2013)

My point exactly ; thanks for the reply.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

You may of course not be allowed into m the UK without a valid reason.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> You may of course not be allowed into m the UK without a valid reason.


why not??

Aussies can visit the UK without a visa, can't they?


----------



## spezza52 (Jun 18, 2013)

Aussies don't need visas etc for UK ( and our son lives there ) .


----------



## spezza52 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes , part of the Commonwealth - Calas felices is probably referring to the "departure card" , asking you purpose for visit.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My situation isn't exactly the same as yours since I'm a US citizen. But at one point a few years ago I found myself needing to travel outside of Spain while I was still waiting for my residency to be renewed. I went to the extranjeria where I had submitted my renewal application, explained the situation, and they issued me a certificate allowing me to re-enter the country. They didn't issue the certificate on the spot, by the way. I had to return a week later to pick it up.

I imagine that the handling of a situation like this is one of those things that can vary from one extranjeria to another. But that's where you need to go to see what you need to do. I would *not* recommend just leaving and hoping that you can get back in again.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> why not??
> 
> Aussies can visit the UK without a visa, can't they?


Yes but they need a valied reason to be there, as if they think that you are there to work ................(well that used to be the case)


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

UK Border Agency | Australia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> UK Border Agency | Australia



from the link



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

True but if you read further it says:
If you are an adult and you want to come to the UK as a tourist or to visit friends, you should apply to come here as a general visitor. You can also apply for this visa if you want visit some family members (such as your cousin or an immediate family member that is not settled in the UK).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> True but if you read further it says:
> If you are an adult and you want to come to the UK as a tourist or to visit friends, you should apply to come here as a general visitor. You can also apply for this visa if you want visit some family members (such as your cousin or an immediate family member that is not settled in the UK).


but why on earth would you if you don't NEED to :confused2:


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

At the risk of boring other posters: Yes it says that as an Australian national you don't need a* tourist* visa and then goes on to say, if you want to come as a tourist you should apply as a general visitor. It then says ....*this visa.*... To my simple mind this seems to imply that a visa is needed even if it is only one for being a general visitor. The 'do I need a visa' questionnaire seems to support this.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> At the risk of boring other posters: Yes it says that as an Australian national you don't need a* tourist* visa and then goes on to say, if you want to come as a tourist you should apply as a general visitor. It then says ....*this visa.*... To my simple mind this seems to imply that a visa is needed even if it is only one for being a general visitor. The 'do I need a visa' questionnaire seems to support this.


my brother is an Australian national as are his children - I KNOW they don't apply for any kind of visa when they have visited the UK

maybe this will make it clearer for the OP



> *NO, in most cases you do not need a visa to come to the UK for a short visit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/view/visa.form


----------

